# Fancy Pigeons For Sale On Craigslist L.A.



## TAWhatley

Subject: (pets) fancy pigeons / Old Dutch Capuchines/fantails/saints/english carriers 
Date: 18 Nov 2004 05:18:31 -0000 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
X-cl-list: sdo-pets-i 
X-cl-postingID: 49383492 
X-ELNK-AV: 0 


I got plenty of pigeons all kinds of colors! Capuchines are one of my favorites and i got over 300 of them to choose from. 15 dlls a pair get a better deal by buying 4 pairs. If you like Fancy pigeons you gonna love mine. the show is coming this month in San Bernandino so Don't miss it. Oh i also have Oriental Frills very Beautiful colors those are more expensive and not so prolific so im asking 80 dlls a pair and 80 dlls for a pair of English Barbs excellent looking birds.


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




This posting can be found at:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/pet/49383492.html


To be removed from this mailing list please visit:

http://sandiego.craigslist.org//cgi-bin/emailSubscriber.cgi
Copyright © 2004 craigslist indiv/99292


----------



## Joshua

*I would like to know where you are located.*

I would like to know if you have any brown and white pigeons for sale and what is your price for 4 pairs. I am very intrested in them. Thanks




Joshua


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Joshua,

You would need to contact the person who posted that on Craigslist .. click on the link to [email protected] to send them an e-mail. 

Terry


----------



## luisrolon

*Pigeons for Sale*

Do you have pictures of this pigeons?


----------



## TAWhatley

These were'nt my pigeons, so I don't have any pictures, and I suspect they have already been sold. Sorry.

Terry


----------

